# Black Water Capacity!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Found this while cruising SOB's:

2007 Starcraft Travel Star XLT Ultra Lites 30QBS Travel Trailers
click to enlarge Single Slide, Rear Corner Bath w/Tub/Shower, Med. Cabinet, Shirt Closet, Bunks w/Lower Double Bed, Opt. Pack-N-Play Door, Refrigerator, Booth Dinette w/Storage, Breakfast Bar & Stools, 3 Burner Cooktop, Kitchen Sink, Sofa, Overhead Cabinets, Front Queen Bed w/Storage, Nightstand, TV Shelf & More.

Price: $25,040

Payment Calculator 
Price: 
Down Payment: 
Trade-In Allowance: 
Loan Term: mo 
Annual Interest Rate: % 
Monthly Payment:

Your actual payments may vary. Plus tax, title and license. See dealer for details.

Call Chris Shull, Internet Sales Manager 877-289-1232
View other Travel Star XLT Ultra Lites floor plans 
Travel Star XLT Ultra Lites 30QBS Options 
RVIA
SANDERS GREEN
CONVENIENCE PACKAGE
COMFORT PACKAGE
DUCTED 13.5M BTU DUO-THERM A/C
OVEN
PACK-N-PLAY DOOR
PROGRAM PACKAGE

more photos 
Stock#: 1655 
Location: Reno 
Request More Info 
Contact Sales 
Printable Page 
view more Front Bedroom RVs 
view more Bunkhouse RVs 
view more Rear Bath RVs

Specification Description 
Classification Ultra Light Weight 
Length 32'0" 
Width 8'0" 
Height 9'9" 
Interior Height 6'6" 
Hitch Weight 603 lbs 
Gross Weight 7,100 lbs 
Cargo Weight 4,105 lbs 
Dry Weight 36 lbs 
Fresh Water Capacity 26 gals 
Grey Water Capacity 26 gals 
Black Water Capacity 19000 gals 
Sleeps 9 
Tire Size ST205/75D14C 
Slides 1 
Interior Color Sanders Green 
Non-smoker Yes


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

A 19000 gallon black tank. You should only have to dump it once a year. Slight drawback is you will need a Kenworth to pull it when the tank gets full.









Bill


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...not to mention the surge when you take off and stop!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....O.K.....19,000 gallons of *BLACK WATER*.....'nuff said







!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....O.K.....19,000 gallons of *BLACK WATER*.....'nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm...if the people behind you on the road made you angry.............


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And at 36 pounds dry weight, that puppy is a "Light-Weight"! WOW!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....O.K.....19,000 gallons of *BLACK WATER*.....'nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm...if the people behind you on the road made you angry.............








[/quote]

LOL, that is a perfect idea


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> And at 36 pounds dry weight, that puppy is a "Light-Weight"! WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't even see that! sold! uh, Doug, are you worried about THAT trailers craftsmanship????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

These guys really know how to build a TT....


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> And at 36 pounds dry weight, that puppy is a "Light-Weight"! WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to make it that light to offset a full black tank. Let's see 19000 X 8 =


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I may be off here but lets say WATER is 7 lbs per gallon X 19,000 = 133,000 lbs and thats WITHOUT the solids, the tank to hold it, or the trailer itself let alone the stuff inside the trailer. A regular Class A CDL allows for 80,000 lbs....WOW what a load! Is there a permit for a _professional driver _ to carry this?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I may be off here but lets say WATER is 7 lbs per gallon X 19,000 = 133,000 lbs and thats WITHOUT the solids, the tank to hold it, or the trailer itself let alone the stuff inside the trailer. A regular Class A CDL allows for 80,000 lbs....WOW what a load! Is there a permit for a _professional driver _ to carry this?


LOAD???? in more ways than one!


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

bet my wife and kidds could still fill that one up to!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The weight is ALL in the tongue, 603 pounds. The tongue wieghs more than the cmper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

snipperkyle said:


> bet my wife and kidds could still fill that one up to!


Hahahaha....campsite restroom is 30 steps away...yet family insists on using Outback. I've given up and no longer fight it.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG.....both DH and I are rolling on the floor......y'all should take this one on the road....'course only RV'rs could appreciate Black Water humor w/o being completely grossed out....kinda like 8-10 y/o boys...so sad


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sound like it must fill up the trailer for the black tank, must be hard to sleep with that smell


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

nynethead said:


> Sound like it must fill up the trailer for the black tank, must be hard to sleep with that smell


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Sound like it must fill up the trailer for the black tank, must be hard to sleep with that smell


Probably takes some getting used to.









Bill


----------

